# Dream stable of bikes



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Name says it all. What's your dream collection/stable/garagefull of bikes?


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine:

Salsa El Kaboing
Cannondale Moto Carbon 1
Santa Cruz Bullit
Giant Reign X
Tomac X-Type
Niner Air 9
Niner Jet 9
Corsair Ducat
Intense Tracer VP (Done!)
Jamis Parker 1

Giant TCR Advanced SL
Van Dessel Rivet
Van Dessel All Systems Go

EDIT: Forgot to note, all built from scratch.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Road - Indy Fab XS
XC - MootoX YBB 
AM/Trail - Tracer VP 
AM 29er - Sultan or El Rey
Heavy AM - Knolly Delirium T
FR - Knolly VTach
DH - Intense M6 or Turner DHR (DW Link)


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

I have mine already :thumbsup: 

DH - Intense M6
AM/XC - Ibis Mojo (built heavy)
DJ - Black Market Riot


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

I already have the first one for my collection. It's my new Heckler.
The only thing I'm going to change is to find a drop seat post that will survive under my fat a$$
Here's a pic.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm pretty close right now.... but there's always something you dream about, right?

My Delirium-T is my dream AM/FR bike. Love it........ but I'm kinda curious to try the new Intense UZZI VP...and I'm dying to know what Dave Turner has up his sleave for the new DW-link RFX.

For the middle of the line-up I'd like a DW-link Turner Sultan. My second favorite bike from my Interbike testing (the D-T was first).

For the buff, fast, twisty, XC days..... let's see.... either a Niner Jet 9 built up around 25 pounds or maybe a new Racer X (still love my Hammerhead 100x)..... or a custom Ti hardtail 650B.

Then for those long winter months when I'm relagated to the road or snowpacked dirt roads a cross bike might be nice.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess a DW-DHR but its not something I need. I am pretty happy with my 6point.

A better road bike!:eekster: But once again its not something I need or want to spend a lot of money on.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy with my Blur and my 575.:thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

WTF-IDK said:


> I already have the first one for my collection. It's my new Heckler.
> The only thing I'm going to change is to find a drop seat post that will survive under my fat a$$
> Here's a pic.


That is a really nice bike! Looks a lot like my Chameleon!


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> That is a really nice bike! Looks a lot like my Chameleon!


thanks:thumbsup:

any pics of the Chameleon?


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

I would only need three:

road: Indy Fab Steel Planet Cross/SRAM Red (just cause) two sets of wheels- Cross Tubular set for cross races/ road clincher set for most riding

trail bike: Indy Fab Steel Deluxe 29er with chainguide tabs for Hammerschmidt/Manitou Minute Absolute 120mm TA/ Kings with Gordos and 2.4 MKs/ White Industries Trials FW

park, jump, injure myself bike: Transition Bank/ Shimano SLX 1x9/ Transition Revolution Wheelset/Lyric Solo Air


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

WTF-IDK said:


> thanks:thumbsup:
> 
> any pics of the Chameleon?


Sadly, no... I'm getting my tubes (headset/bb) faced, so I haven't had a chance to.


----------



## hanjin (Apr 24, 2008)

I have most of mine.

Road: Fuji Team Pro with full Dura Ace (I'd like to have and SL1 but it'll do.)
XC: Fuji Mt. Fuji Pro carbon HT 
AM/Trail: Fuji Reveal 1.0
Fixed Gear: Fuji Track Pro, Fuji Obey, and a vintage Fuji Mark Gorski track.
I don't do any DH or FR, so that's it.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Only have #1, my Dakar XLT; the rest would be:

Santa Cruz Nomad-
Santa Cruz Blur LTc-
Intense Tracer VP-
Castellano Fango-
Surly Instigator-
Specialized Roubaix-
Sette Phantom-
Niner Jet9-

All of these would have a little different parts pick (my own, of course), but X.0/X.9 rule the roost. Except for the Castellano, all ther MTB's would have Juicy Carbons/Ultimates (it would get bb7's). There would be lots of RaceFace, too....I also know that BG saddles would be across the board, as would Time ATACs.


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

XC- Moots Mooto-x or Eriksen 29er
AM/Trail - DW Turner 5 spot
DH- Turner DHR DW Link
Road - Pinarello Carbon bike any model
Cyclo-x - Moots
Track/Fixed - Yamaguchi Aero Kilo Or a Nagasawa

In the meantime I make due.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

RiceKilla said:


> XC- Moots Mooto-x or Eriksen 29er
> AM/Trail - DW Turner 5 spot
> DH- Turner DHR DW Link
> Road - Pinarello Carbon bike any model
> ...


What do you have now?


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh man.

Niner Jet9 medium in black. 
I-9, Hope brakes, Thomson/ Raceface/ XTR drivetrain

Soulcraft 29'er SS. 
I-9 Eno's, Love handles and so on.

Specialized Tarmac SL2

Intense Podium XXL in black
CK/Crupi/Profile parts

2010 Specialized Epic 29 
FOX fork (gotta get rid of the S fork) I-9, XTR drivetrain, Thomson, you know the drill.

Kona Stinky
All the right parts. 

Transition Double
Built like the others

Intense Spider2
Same drill

Spot Black and Tan
Many custom changes

Some sort of beach cruiser in flatblack with red pinstriping. 

Kona Paddywagon
Change stock wheels to something custom and Hope Headset

Turner Flux - Meh, I always wanted one, why not right?

Specialized Langster- same deal as the Turner, I don't know why I dont have one of these.

I'm sure I'm missing a few builds.


I will say I'm pretty happy with my custom Spot Brand with the SS Gates beltdrive and my Specialized Epic Marathon for now, though. I'm starting a new build in a month or so. 

Passion for building bikes anyone?


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*This is it*

But being addicted to bikes I think the old 6" HL Turner and Cannondale 1fg need to find homes so the Foes FXR and old HL 5 Spot can be joined by a Lynsky Ridgeline SS and a DW Flux.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*This is it*

But being addicted to bikes I think the old 6" HL Turner and Cannondale 1fg need to find homes so the Foes FXR and old HL 5 Spot can be joined by a Lynsky Ridgeline SS and a DW Flux.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*This is it*

But being addicted to bikes I think the old 6" HL Turner and Cannondale 1fg need to find homes so the Foes FXR and old HL 5 Spot can be joined by a Lynsky Ridgeline SS and a DW Flux.


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Each and every model of bikes in the world!!! No walmart ones of course!! heheh


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Each and every model of bikes in the world!!! No walmart ones of course!! heheh


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Each and every model of bikes in the world!!! No walmart ones of course!! heheh


----------



## weldo (Jul 21, 2008)

Erikson Ti dually mtb
Potts hardtail mtb s/s
Strong road frame from cro-moly


----------



## ewh (Sep 28, 2005)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Name says it all. What's your dream collection/stable/garagefull of bikes?


This feels like trading baseball cards (got it, got it, need it , got it)

Got it
Road: Seven Axiom
29er AM: Sultan
Fixie/CX SS/Commuter: IF Steel Planet X with track dropouts
CX: Redline Team Conquest

Need it
29er HT: IF Steel Deluxe with Edge hoops, SRAM XX
CX: IF Steel Planet X geared with carbon tubulars (makes the Redline my pit bike), SRAM Red/Force mix
:thumbsup:


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> What do you have now?


It's in the sig.

Just a Turner 5 Spot TNT, and an IRO Mark V fixed gear.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Dream stable?

Do it all trail bike: Yeti 575. I got the go ahead from the wife, if I stock up parts as I find great deals and closeouts.

Commuter / road bike: Surly Crosscheck. I already have this one.

Something hardtail and fast. I love the stumpjumper HT but I want to try some other frames out too. Perhaps an ARC.

Spare Bikes. Something steel and SS, will probably be a 1x1.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Trail/AM/General abuse:
- Santa Cruz Nomad
- Ibis Mojo
- Mountain Cycle Fury
- Trek Remedy 9

Light trail/XC
- GT Marathon Carbon

Hardtail:
Specialized Stumpjumper HT

29er:
- Niner Jet9

Road:
-Specialized Tarmac Elite

Commuter:
Marin Point Reyes


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

RiceKilla said:


> It's in the sig.
> 
> Just a Turner 5 Spot TNT, and an IRO Mark V fixed gear.


Oh


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Chasing dream bikes is hard work, but I need to ride a lot of bikes before I refine my package. I have a SS KM, SS '89 Rockhopper and Soma Rush (fixed). I'd like a geared mountain bike, a 1x8 cross bike and a utility bike. I'll probably end up putting a drop bar on the KM and run a 2x8 and call it even.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Over the last couple of years, I've added bikes to my stable and replaced others. I'm pretty happy with the current fleet, but there is always room for improvement.

XC Hardtail - Seven Sola titanium
XC Full Sus - Ellsworth TiRUTH
5" Trail FS - Ellsworth Epiphany
6" AM FS - Ellsworth Moment
8" FR FS - Ellsworth Rogue
AM Hardtail - Cotic BFe
29er rigid - Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

ewh said:


> This feels like trading baseball cards (got it, got it, need it , got it)


I like that analogy.

Got it:
FS 29er - Turner Sultan
HT 29er - Mooto-X YBB
SS 29er - Salsa El Mariachi (rigid)

Need it:
Crappy townie - something rusted with a coaster brake
Jones Spaceframe


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*2009 Diamondback Sortie Black*

I own my dream machine !!


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

Three down, countless more to go.


----------



## C Dunlop (Sep 26, 2008)

*Indy fab club racer *- I like rando bikes.
*Thylacine Ether* - I like light bikes and I like steel.
*Surly Karate monkey* - I already have it, it is not the best bike by any measure, but I cant bring myself to sell it.
*A go fast road bike* - No carbon. Bikes should be metal, not plastic.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Rigid HT SS 29er- Black Sheep Stellar with BS Faith Fork,(BS stem,seatpost,& Bar also) , I9s, & Boone.

HT SS 29er- ByStickel with Fox Fork, I9s, Some Fat Tires

HT Geared 29er- Superfly

FS 29er- Niner Rip 9, Foxed,I9s, Sram XX group (until fisher makes a Roscoe 29er )

Trail Bike- Gary Fisher Roscoe III


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i'd skip dream bike in a second for mediocre bike and dream trail instead at my doorstep.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

slowrider said:


> But being addicted to bikes I think the old 6" HL Turner and Cannondale 1fg need to find homes so the Foes FXR and old HL 5 Spot can be joined by a Lynsky Ridgeline SS and a DW Flux.


How much do you want for the 1fg?


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm partially there, but I'm trying to be modest:
Mid-range hardtail (own one, but might get an on one frame before long)
Ultegra steel-framed road bike- own it
Grocery getter/beater 10-speed (in the basement getting new cables and bar tape)
Fixed gear- none yet
SS rigid MTB- Bianchi Asprey frame in the basement, need parts to build it.
Transition Covert with high-endish build- No money yet


----------



## motorcyclemike (Nov 17, 2008)

So far this is my only bike



But hopefully at the end of the month I'll have one of these too


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

let's see.
Definitely a 8" bike, just because.
An Ibis Mojo, or whatever ridiculously expensive FS bike i like best
A 69er single speed hardtail painted bright green with blue polka dots and orange wheels.
A superlight XC race hardtail (just because)
a fully rigid SS
a 13lb road bike
what else am I missing?


OH! can't forget the Mongoose XR 200!!!!!!


----------



## Gruzovik (Oct 2, 2005)

DH bike: Banshee Legend, Dorado fork, regular I9 hubs, Freedom Disc rims, Sunline, XT
AM bike: SC Nomad or Banshee Rune, 36 Talas fork, regular I9 hubs, 5.1 rims, Sunline, XTR - not sure which one yet but might have one of these frames within the year.
DS bike: Banshee Rampant, Minute fork, regular I9 hubs, Freedom Disc rims, XT
XC Race bike: SC Blur, R7 fork, American Classic Hubs, 717 rims, XTR
Street Bike: NS Suburban, singlespeed, rigid - already have
Trail hardtail: Wolfhound, Minute 20mm fork, I9 wheelset, Sunline stem, XTR drivetrain


----------



## pedalwrench (Oct 9, 2005)

Already have 2:

SS 29er: Surly Karate Monkey
SS CX: Felt Breed

Need 2 more:

FS 29er: SC Tallboy with full SRAM XX (not even available yet  )
Road: Something built of carbon with RED or Dura-ace

Getting the last 2 past the CFO of the house (wife) will be tough!


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

I need a cool cruizer bike


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

oh, and that porsche bike, just because I think it looks cool...


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> oh, and that porsche bike, just because I think it looks cool...


:skep:... but okay...


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> :skep:... but okay...


what? its unique, I think cool-looking, and has the logo of my favorite car company. I'm not judging it on its performance.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> what? its unique, I think cool-looking, and has the logo of my favorite car company. I'm not judging it on its performance.


Fair enough.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

My wife just had to join in. She says:

Norco Fluid LT (from scratch)
Diamondback Scapegoat 
Pivot Firebird (from scratch)
Marin Nail Trail 29er (from scratch)
Transition Blindside (from scratch)

But the one she's working on now is her real one: a from scratch Cannondale Moto 4 (she's going to make it a lot more expensive than MRSP, trust me.)


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

without saying something like "one of everything" and keeping it realistic I would go for...

Motobecane Fly Titatium

Motobecane LeChampion Titanium

Motobecane Fantom Team

As parts wear I would switch them to top of the line Sram components and probably change the suspension to Fox whenever the RockShocks stuff needed replaced.

Say what you wish about Motobecane or BD/CC but if you were given these bikes you know that you would enjoy them. All I ride is xc and maybe dabble a tad into all mountain. I occasionally go on road rides in the middle of the night just to be out there peddling. For my purposes one really nice hardtail, one really nice full suspension, and one really nice road bike would make me pie in the sky happy. Right now I have only one hardtail. I still love it though. Next bike will be a roadie, then a dual suspension, then replace the hardtail with a nicer one.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

gdpolk said:


> without saying something like "one of everything" and keeping it realistic I would go for...
> 
> Motobecane Fly Titatium
> 
> ...


Why the Motobecane hoard?


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Why the Motobecane hoard?


Reading this I've noticed that some people simply have their favorite brands. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Cornflake (Jan 17, 2009)

*I'll play...*

XC pre-Trek Klein Adriot or Attitude (nothing handles like 'em)
Trail Turner Sultan
AM Ibis Mojo w/150mm front end
SS Fixed Black Sheep

What's a road bike?


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

a couple of great bikes and the TIME to ride. Without the time a big stable isn't worth much.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> Reading this I've noticed that some people simply have their favorite brands. Nothing wrong with that.


I know.


----------



## UtahSpines (Jun 5, 2009)

Santa Cruz Driver 8








Intense 951








Intense Uzzi








Intense Tracer








Titus Ftm Crank it up edition








Santa Cruz Blur Carbon








Intense Spider 29er








Pereira Cycles Custom single speed 29er








Litespeed Archon Ti








Pinarello Prince








Cervelo p4








Look 596









and a bunch of vintage rides.


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Why the Motobecane hoard?


Not that they are my favorite brand but that they are a good value for the money. I like Ellsworth a lot and Specialized's Epic a lot too. Then there is Litespeed that makes some sick bikes as well. But, I probably wouldn't buy one of those in real life because at the end of the day I can have just as much fun on the Motobecanes for a lot less. That leaves extra cash for repairs/upgrades, other gear, and most importantly trips.


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

SS.....REDLINE MONOCOG FLIGHT 29ER (already have this one) however i would like some industry nine wheels green to go with the super blue
SS.....TREK 69ER 2008 ROOTBEER WITH MAVERICKS
AM.....YETI 575.........PIVOT FIREBIRD.......SANTA CRUZ BLUR LT CARBON
XC......SANTA CRUZ BLUR XC CARBON.......YETI ASR CARBON
XC HARDTAIL......MARIN CXR CARBON
DH.....YETI 303DH-R........YO MOMMA
too many to list really because regardless of what mt. bike action says everyone is happy with there bikes.....mostly.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

pinarello prince, in spain colors 
redline conquest team
my current GF advance...lightweight rims, professional fit, marzocchi corsa fork
some kind of custom 29'er frame, 29'er fork, drop bars, sram red drivetrain (ultimate urban commuter)


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hollis said:


> I need a cool cruizer bike


That is awesome! -

For me:
Pinarello prince X2 - super record and sram red models  
My new mojo sl!
GF superfly
salsa selma rigid, 1x9
cervelo soloist s3
gt marathon team (backup for the mojo)

Now I think im getting a little greedy:thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

if they all fit me : a Sam Hill Sunday
Jared Grave's Yeti 4xer and Olympic 20"
Remi Absolon's Commencal
Nico Vouilloz's new Lapierre
any Ned Overend bike cuz he's a legend
Johan Museeuw's Paris Roubaix winning rigs
a Sven Nys wc cross bike
and finally get my EddyKing Torker back that I had 
stolen back in the day


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm just about there.
Custom Perp 1, Rush & Caffeine F1.









 

However, I would love to add Fox Shox DH40 White Lowers, a RAW 1FG SS and or one of these (or just a raw prophet frameset  .........


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

ok dokey: i'd like to have my old lemongi road bike back circa 1979 or so ,vert dropouts had just come out ,or gained favor, they were pretty short and stiff for the time,all suoer record,cenelli,tubulars of course.
Klien Atitude,i bought the rascal makes as good a single speed as you need ,but i'd like to have an old attitude maybe in white,with current sl parts rockshock carbon fork I9 wheels ,tubeless,disc upfront magura rim brake out back,Magic motorcycle cranks....
Litespeed Ultimate, there was one year they were all 6Al4v ti and polished octalink dura ace
Giant Trance Advance 5.5(?) travel mostly carbon construction with thew missle grade carbon, they don't make it anymore,big bucks
Giant Road with the electric dura ace,current,stock,will do just fine
Intense Uzzi Sl, Dorrado fork,latest best kit
2011 Giant trance x with the electric xtr... oh well,your lucky only one is from the future.


----------

